# Sliding door noise



## chrissyagster (Nov 16, 2009)

I have an 09 Routan and the sliding door on the driver's side makes a clunking noise when stopping and starting. It has gone back already for this problem and they said it should be quieter but a week later it is starting again? Is this aproblem anyone else is having? If so, is it something you just have to live with.


----------



## FCBamberg (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Sliding door noise (chrissyagster)*

Are you hearing this noise when you are driving and the door is shut or when the door is actually opening and closing? My driver's side sliding door has an audible "clunk" as if something is loose and hanging because it occurs on accel and decel like you described.


----------



## chrissyagster (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Sliding door noise (FCBamberg)*

It is when I am driving and the door is shut. It is definitely an audible clunk actually reminds me of a rolling ball hitting something on accel/decel. It went back to dealer and they said it was out of alignment and it was fixed for a day and now it has started again.


----------



## FCBamberg (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Sliding door noise (chrissyagster)*

I've got the same issue but have not had it checked out. I can't imagine it has anything to do with door alignment. The noise I hear is comparable to a small wiring harness (or the like) hitting the sheet metal. It doesn't sound heavy. I'm not terribly concerned about this but I find the answer, I'll share the news.


----------



## chrissyagster (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Sliding door noise (FCBamberg)*

Ok - Thanks - Just wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy in the noise that I was hearing.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

I am having this EXACT same issue with my 2009 Routan. Any thoughts on a solution? Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

aeitingon said:


> I am having this EXACT same issue with my 2009 Routan. Any thoughts on a solution? Thanks!


Wrap some black electrical tape around the door pin and the one on the slider. Just two our three wraps. You can adjust the pins but you may have some messed up paint after you move the pins. I had the clunk and squeak too. Had it to the dealer a few times and they couldn't find it. I found this fix on www.Chryslerminivan.net, while a cobbled fix, it is the easiest and least painful. I for one do not want to see messed up paint on a brand new car. Some manufacturers actually have coated pins where the pawls make contact with the pins. It's been about 10 months and haven't heard it again. Chrysler should have used coated pins or lock pawls. I'm sure it's not the answer you're looking for, but sadly it's the easy fix. This was the only interior noise we had, and I was determined to find it, it took two months(unsuccessful searching) and about 15 minutes on the Chrysler site, and 5 minutes in the driveway with some tape.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

58kafer - thanks for the reply. Sounds like you have the answer. I am ready to head out with the electric tape and a pair of scissors. Just want to make sure I am covering the correct part - do I wrap the metal "u" shaped piece in the door jamb? Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

aeitingon said:


> 58kafer - thanks for the reply. Sounds like you have the answer. I am ready to head out with the electric tape and a pair of scissors. Just want to make sure I am covering the correct part - do I wrap the metal "u" shaped piece in the door jamb? Thanks!


On the slider, yes wrap the U, and I did the U on the drivers door jamb, both just where the pawls catch the door pins. Sorry, been digging ouf of this east coast snow storm.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks! it is done - I will let you know the result. I think I will do the passenger side for a sense of completness.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

aeitingon said:


> thanks! it is done - I will let you know the result. I think I will do the passenger side for a sense of completness.


The squeak is from the slider and the click-click is from the front door. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

My wife reports the noise is "gone". Success. Thanks!


----------

